# jumping rope



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone here incorporate jumping rope into their routine?

Due to time constraints, I'm rarely able to get on the bike during the work week. I've been trying to make up for it with some strength training and running. I have some problems with my feet so running is an on again/off again thing. Then I started reading up on jump rope, and there seems to be a pretty diverse range of workouts you can do in a short amount of time, say 30 to 45 minutes.

Any pros and cons you've experienced? I'm a little worried about aggravating my foot issues (sesamoiditis resulting from a previous injury - it seems that I can get away with x3 5km runs a week before inflammation gets bad). It also seems like it could get a little repetitive, even when altering the workout.

For context, my goals are more general fitness/keeping the weight off rather than racing, but it would be nice if it helps out on the bike.

Thanks.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yea, it's good. .*



Love Commander said:


> For context, my goals are more general fitness/keeping the weight off rather than racing, but it would be nice if it helps out on the bike.
> 
> Thanks.


It's been working for pro boxers and they are in some of the top aerobic shape of any sport.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

If you can jump rope from 30-45 minutes, you're a lot tougher than me. 

I have pretty vast sports experience (basketball, track&field, racquetball, softball, etc., etc.), and jumping rope, for me, seems like one of the toughest activities one can do. 

As far as helping cycling, if your leg power stays exactly the same and you're losing weight, then you will cycle faster.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I got about 15 minutes in on Thursday, stop and go (I discovered that I'm extremely uncoordinated). Felt like I was gonna barf. My calves have only just stopped hurting. Looks like it'll be a good addition to my workouts.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Several recent medical studies indicate that some kind of "Impact" activity is critical to maintaining bone density & strength. Jump rope would also have that very critical benefit.

I've been thinking about starting some jump rope, for that reason.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

When I was into basketball I used jumping rope as part of my training. It is great for foot speed, hand speed and general conditioning. It is hard. I used to jump on one leg at a time and alternate every 10 jumps, stopping at 100 to catch my breath.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I love jumping rope, do it before I play soccer. Also do it when I'm working for long periods and need to take breaks every so often to keep my arse from getting too sore.

I too find it hard. Yep, usually do sets of 100 and then rest, putting in a few hundred a day. Doing it for 15, 30, 45 minutes straight...I can ride my bike for a few hours, but can't imagine doing this...either for reasons of boredom, coordination, lungs, or other!


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

I used to occasionally jump rope, but not any more.

Two winters ago we had a sh!t load of snow here in WI, making the roads very difficult to run on (I jog year 'round). Not belonging to a gym, I jumped rope on a regular basis for a few weeks; every other day for maybe 20 minutes.

Which resulted in a stress fracture. Took 3 months to completely heal.

I'm sure everybody's feet are different, but be careful with the repetitive pounding.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

feh said:


> I used to occasionally jump rope, but not any more.
> 
> Two winters ago we had a sh!t load of snow here in WI, making the roads very difficult to run on (I jog year 'round). Not belonging to a gym, I jumped rope on a regular basis for a few weeks; every other day for maybe 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Yikes, that's not what I was hoping to hear. Part of my interest was to avoid repetitive stress injuries. I'll definitely ease into it.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

I hit the gym about 6 times a week. Lately jumping rope has been my main cardio routine.
No, I don't race bicycles, in fact, I am a newbie, just registered a couple days ago. But, I am a workout freak. Pushing 70 years old, and the workouts keep me going.

I include about 15 minutes of jumping rope in my routine. The more you jump, the better your coordination gets.


----------



## gmrv4 (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting that this just popped up. I travel a lot and I do workouts that don't require special equipment. This morning I tossed a jump rope in my travel bag. I plan to ease into this rope jumping thing this week.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

gmrv4 said:


> Interesting that this just popped up. I travel a lot and I do workouts that don't require special equipment. This morning I tossed a jump rope in my travel bag. I plan to ease into this rope jumping thing this week.


Throw in some sit-ups, push-ups, and some free standing leg squats, and you got a full blown workout on the run!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I was a jump rope team in elemtary school. Double-unders were no thang back then! I need to give it a go again and let reality smack me in the face.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ Ha ha...let us know how it goes, Skillz. There are a lot of things most of did as youngsters that would be much harder these days. Things we didn't think twice about now might make us sore for a week


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

tom_h said:


> Several recent medical studies indicate that some kind of "Impact" activity is critical to maintaining bone density & strength. Jump rope would also have that very critical benefit.
> 
> I've been thinking about starting some jump rope, for that reason.



This is true. My bone density is lower than normal range for my age. Spoke with the nurse and she said this is common for cyclists and swimmers. I'm thinking about the rope, too.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

feh said:


> I used to occasionally jump rope, but not any more.
> 
> Two winters ago we had a sh!t load of snow here in WI, making the roads very difficult to run on (I jog year 'round). Not belonging to a gym, I jumped rope on a regular basis for a few weeks; every other day for maybe 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



You must have been jumping in the house? I'm thinking of doing that in my upper level apt... not sure how Debbie downstairs will take to that... Somehow I always think of jumping rope requiring a lot of space. But it probably doesn't, does it?


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

voodooguy said:


> You must have been jumping in the house? I'm thinking of doing that in my upper level apt... not sure how Debbie downstairs will take to that... Somehow I always think of jumping rope requiring a lot of space. But it probably doesn't, does it?


Yes, in the basement of my house. On a concrete floor, which probably contributed to my injury.

I'd estimate you need a space around 5'x6', with at least a 7.5' ceiling.


----------



## gmrv4 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I have been jumping rope for 3 weeks now and here is what have I learned so far:

I guess I am a bit of a klutz, at least at first. I couldn't believe how few times around I would go with the rope before I flutzed up. Ah, argh. Well persistance pays off here. Thru determinination and plain old practice I got better at it. A lot better in fact. I can now rip off several minutes of jumping and never miss a beat.

Fun to mix it up. Now I blend in one foot jumps left side, then right side, then both. You get a rhythm going. Keeping the rope fast seems to help me with the rhythm. Keeps it interesting and varied. Looking forward to crossovers and picking up more skills. There are some good videos out there to help with these skills.

I plan to keep the rope mixed in with the pushups, situps, squats, lunges, and pullups(or in my case pullup). The rope travels well and the workout seems to compliment the other stuff I am doing. I guess your mileage may vary. Cheers.


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm better at it now that I have clipless pedals on my bike...


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

gmrv4 said:


> Well I have been jumping rope for 3 weeks now and here is what have I learned so far:
> 
> I guess I am a bit of a klutz, at least at first. I couldn't believe how few times around I would go with the rope before I flutzed up. Ah, argh. Well persistance pays off here. Thru determinination and plain old practice I got better at it. A lot better in fact. I can now rip off several minutes of jumping and never miss a beat.
> 
> ...


You on a roll! :thumbsup: 

Right now, I am getting ready to take the bicycles outside and do a little cleaning. The jump rope comes with me. I clean a little, jump a little. Anyway we can convince/con/persuade/force ourselves to do some exercise, it is a GOOD THING!!! 

Beleive me, the later years will be a joy..


----------

